# How to insulate walls yourself



## EL_Russo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey out there:

A friend has an old home that has no wall insulation, and I'm looking for DIY resources to foam or blow in wall insulation. Can someone steer me?


Thanks!
:thumbsup:
El_Russo


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Actually I would be curious about this one myself... I've got a few projects on my house where I want to re-insulate and would like to use foam but I also have a garage that is drywalled but has no insulation behind it. I'd like to avoid tearing out the drywall if I can by spraying the insulation but I'm not sure if this is the best idea as you can never be sure if you've made a complete covering...


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

you will have to access the cell either by the interior or the exterior. i have done it most of the time before i put up siding. drill a hole in the middle of each cell big enough to get the nozzle of the sprayer in. usually around a 2 hole. you also need to drill a small hole around a 3/4 in the bottom of the cell to allow the air to exit. they claim that without this hole, it is like blowing into a bowl full of flour, comes right back at ya. check the local supply stores for a rental blower. some of them will supply the blower if you buy so much insulation some won't. you can put the hole on the outside of the house or the inside. you will either have sheetrock to patch or siding to replace. if you have vinyl on the outside, you can pop it off and patch the holes later.


----------



## EL_Russo (Feb 25, 2009)

*wall insulation process*

Cal:

So am I correct that the blow in is possible (rather than foam), and what are the tricks for not filling the room up with excessive insulation as it vents from the wall?

(I could envision a second person holdling a leaf blower type of back over the vent hole or somehting similar).

Thanks again:yes:
-El_Russo


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

just make sure that your vent hole is around 3/4 inch. there may even be a suggested size hole in the paperwork that comes with the blower. you will get some to come out of the hole but it is negligable. if you are worried about it, get someone to hold a piece of screen over the hole, but from my experience, the exhaust is the least of the messy part. there is usually some insulation that will come out of the big hole at the top as it is finishing the fill. you will have to be careful when blowing insulation as to avoid possibly "pressurizing" the cell and causing nail pops in the drywall.

the biggest trick is buying a good respirator and if you are living there, possibly think about finding another place to sleep for the night if your are doing it from the inside of the house.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

we used foam insulation for our house and its such a difference from before


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been contemplating this as well. we have the old asbestos or asphault shingles in the house, but looking at how they are installed, I should be able to remove the top and bottom rows without issue. The aluminum siding on the second floor will be a treat though. 

Does the top hole need to be all the way at the top of the cavity, or could it be like 12" down from the top?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just a question if you are filling with insulation say from the top, and the vent hole is at the bottom, once the insulation covers the bottom hole, which would happen quickly, then where would the air go.

I would think that a vent hole at the top would be the place to put it.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

Jackofall1 said:


> Just a question if you are filling with insulation say from the top, and the vent hole is at the bottom, once the insulation covers the bottom hole, which would happen quickly, then where would the air go.
> 
> I would think that a vent hole at the top would be the place to put it.



You only have to worry about the air getting trapped below the insulation. Once that air has been pushed out (The insulation reaches the bottom) then there is no more trapped air to worry about.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Actually I think it would make sense to have a vent on top and bottom


----------

